# Spitfire String Libraries articulations. Balancing volume



## Aceituna (Jul 26, 2019)

Is it possible to adjust individual volume for each articulation in Spitfire Strings libraries?
Not the Expression one. It affects all the articulations at the same time.


----------



## Akarin (Jul 26, 2019)

Not that I know of. The quickest way would be to build a multi with the single articulation patches and use the Kontakt master volume for each. If you use something like Cubase Expression Maps, you can then build one that switches MIDI channel for selecting the correct articulation.


----------



## Aceituna (Jul 26, 2019)

I am using FL Studio, with BRSO Articulate.
Is it possible in this DAW?


----------



## Akarin (Jul 26, 2019)

No clue! I don't use FL. Check out if BRSO can change MIDI channel (it should).


----------



## Lindon (Jul 26, 2019)

you might want to try Sample Talk - its mostly geeky scripting stuff in here...


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 26, 2019)

Aceituna said:


> Is it possible to adjust individual volume for each articulation in Spitfire Strings libraries?



Yes it is. You can adjust the whole mixer for each articulation individually.


----------



## Aceituna (Jul 26, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> You can adjust the whole mixer for each articulation individually.



How?
I am trying, but the changes stay for all the articulations (in the advanced mixer)

EDITED: You were right. Yo can mix "per-articulation" or "globally".
Wow. Happily solved.
Thank you very much.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 27, 2019)

You need to enable the articulation mix mode, as shown in that help popup (the little 16th notes icon).


----------



## Aceituna (Jul 31, 2019)

I created a Kontakt instance with several instruments.
I made a BRSO instance for each instrument.







And configure articulations and expression controllers.





But, how can I save Expression Controllers? (for each instrument)
When I switch channels, CC´s assignments of previous ones, disappear.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 31, 2019)

That question is probably more suited for FL Studio forums... not sure how many people here use it.


----------



## visiblenoise (Jul 31, 2019)

I'm one of the few! But I'm not sure what you mean - do you want to make it so that a knob/fader controls one instance of BRSO regardless of which channel is selected? If so, you'd just right click the BRSO control and do the "link to controller" thing. As opposed to a global link.


----------



## mistermister (Jul 31, 2019)

Aceituna said:


> But, how can I save Expression Controllers? (for each instrument). When I switch channels, CC´s assignments of previous ones, disappear.



Do you mean that your keyboard slider assignments on one channel remove those on others?

If so, make sure you turn on 'Omni' when assigning a MIDI controller to a know/slider:


----------



## Aceituna (Jul 31, 2019)

visiblenoise said:


> do you want to make it so that a knob/fader controls one instance of BRSO regardless of which channel is selected?



Actually, what I want is that, when choosing each instrument (BRSO instance), not only the articulations of each one are active, but also the expression controls (Expression, Dynamics and Vibrato)


----------



## Aceituna (Jul 31, 2019)

mistermister said:


> Do you mean that your keyboard slider assignments on one channel remove those on others?



What happens is that the last ones I had assigned remain active. When I choose a previously configured BRSO instance, the Expression Controls of the last BRSO instance I had assigned remain active.



mistermister said:


> If so, make sure you turn on 'Omni' when assigning a MIDI controller to a know/slider:



How can I do it in BRSO?


----------



## Aceituna (Jul 31, 2019)

Ohh my God,....
SOLVED
If first instrument (in this case, 1st Violins) is assigned as Omni (all its Expression Controllers), all works as intended. 
There is no need to do that with the rest of instruments.
I don´t know why this works this way.
But IT WORKS.
Thank you very much, best say, SO much, for your help.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 31, 2019)

Aceituna said:


> I don´t know why this works this way.



FL Studio in a nutshell


----------



## Aceituna (Aug 1, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> FL Studio in a nutshell


----------



## mistermister (Aug 1, 2019)

Aceituna said:


> Ohh my God,... SOLVED
> If first instrument (in this case, 1st Violins) is assigned as Omni (all its Expression Controllers), all works as intended.


Glad you sorted it! 'Omni' basically means 'Apply this controller mapping I'm about to make to all plugins that have this same automation parameter', which is why you only need to do it to the first instance.


----------



## Aceituna (Aug 1, 2019)

mistermister said:


> Glad you sorted it! 'Omni' basically means 'Apply this controller mapping I'm about to make to all plugins that have this same automation parameter', which is why you only need to do it to the first instance.



Thank youuuuuu
For me, all these MIDI stuff is .......
Could you recommend any good tutorial/manual?


----------



## mistermister (Aug 1, 2019)

Composing Gloves is a pretty talented guy and uses FL Studio - lots of good info in his various videos (on FL, MIDI, Samples and music theory in general) and he also uses BRSO Articulate - https://www.youtube.com/user/composinggloves

Youtube in general can be pretty good for tutorials. Various videos where people are talking through their process, or others where it's just watching someone work to pick up tricks.


----------



## Aceituna (Aug 1, 2019)

I am also interested to know if it is possible to switch between channels in Channel Rack (I asked in another thread)


----------



## Panagiotis (Feb 22, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Yes it is. You can adjust the whole mixer for each articulation individually.


What if you want to boost the volume? Is there another way? Is it possible through the group editor?


----------

